# exterior pricing



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a job just need to give him a price I have no idea never priced an exterior job here is what it is 

1 side of home to be painted 40 deep 2 sories polus roof peek so about 3 stories...is chipping so will need a good scraping and power washing

3 decks staining floor and sealing spindals and rails
40x10
2 that are 20x8

price only labor equipment is being provided seing owners father owns a hardware store

any help would be appreciated


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Timhag will be along shortly to point you in the right direction.:whistling2:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

when you go out to price a job you really need to start thinking how many days plus men its going to take you to complete..start with prep=3 men 3 days to scrape, sand,and pressure wash..fiqure how much you bill out per day per man plus profit and you have your pricing for prep... there is no way for me to tell you how long its going to take your crew to complete...there is no set pricing because each residental repaint is different...If you are new to painting exteriors then this is the easiest way to price...the same goes for painting the body, trim, decks, fiqure how many men, days, plus profit and you have your price... there will be a learning curve the first couple jobs that you do but you will then be able to find out your production rates so you can charge next time..another reason that there is no set pricing is because i have no ideaif you are power sanding, just scraping and hand sand, painting by brush, roller or spraying, how many coats...So my advice is to fiqure out your day rate and give price...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Try this:
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=394&highlight=pricing

or go here:
http://www.painttalk.com/search.php


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

between 2-4k
now it's up to you to crunch numbers to get it exact

good luck


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

just curious based on richs #'s numbers 2-4k to paint and scrape entire house plus three decks-- is it the entire house??? and my point exactly on how you cant ask someone to price your job because it will never be right...pretty cheap price rich if its the entire house you can sub for me any time!!!


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Divide and conquer. 
Make sure you give yourself some extra room... If you new to exterior,
it may take longer than your initial estimate. 
Good luck


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> 1 side of home to be painted




I know there are so many factors here 
but I also know he's not charging top rate since he has no exterior experience
he has 0% material/supply costs

seems profitable to me, just wanted to give the guy an idea, since I figured everyone would be playing it safe and telling him to figure it out himself, which he obviously has no idea about (hence his post)


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

:confused1: =:thumbsup: sorry rich if your price was based on 1 side!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Try this:
> http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=394&highlight=pricing
> 
> or go here:
> http://www.painttalk.com/search.php


:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

look at him like your apprentice Tim, lol...he's just trying to be like his master


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> look at him like your apprentice Tim, lol...he's just trying to be like his master


:laughing:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Just curious here if he can't fiqure out how many days and how much he wants to charge he shouldnt be in business...also if he has worked for someone before starting his own business and was actually a painter there is no reason he can not fiqure that out HOW MANY MEN-HOW MANY DAYS-HOW MUCH TO CHARGE PER MAN PER DAY, SOUNDS PRETTY SIMPLE TO ME...AND IF HE HAS NO IDEA HOW MUCH TO CHARGE PER DAY I'M SURE HE CAN USE HIS SALARY W/ HIS OLD BOSS AS A MEASURING STICK AND THEN ADD MARKUP...unless he woke up and said gee i want to be a painter and i have no idea what to do then i would suggest he go work for a company and learn the business OR GO BACK TO SCHOOL....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> look at him like your apprentice Tim, lol...he's just trying to be like his master


One can only hope to stand in the shadow of his greatness...

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

dincao said:


> Just curious here if he can't fiqure out how many days and how much he wants to charge he shouldnt be in business...also if he has worked for someone before starting his own business and was actually a painter there is no reason he can not fiqure that out HOW MANY MEN-HOW MANY DAYS-HOW MUCH TO CHARGE PER MAN PER DAY, SOUNDS PRETTY SIMPLE TO ME...AND IF HE HAS NO IDEA HOW MUCH TO CHARGE PER DAY I'M SURE HE CAN USE HIS SALARY W/ HIS OLD BOSS AS A MEASURING STICK AND THEN ADD MARKUP...unless he woke up and said gee i want to be a painter and i have no idea what to do then i would suggest he go work for a company and learn the business OR GO BACK TO SCHOOL....


While I agree that he should have a better idea about what he is doing, using his old salary is way, way off base.

His price needs to be based on his costs, not what someone else paid him. The two have no bearing on one another. Not to be rude, but that type of thinking is why so few paint contractors make it. They don't know their true cost of doing business, so they try to find some shortcut. The truth is, the shortcut will only make them broke that much quicker.

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And there begins the vicious cycle...he is new. Assumes he has no costs, especially with the homeowner supplying everything. I guess its good that he asks what others would charge, but irrelevant what others would charge. 

This one is a small enough job that he will probably leave with his shirt still on. What worries me far more is that not only is this the first exterior he has priced, but in another thread he is pricing his first new construction.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Between 2800-3300, labor only.


Assuming spot priming and paint for the one side, also assuming the side is a gable end and not the front of the house.

Learn as you go, do your research and if you have to, do more work that you figured.

If you worked for someone else, then you have an idea of how it goes. Just make sure you do good work and don't get called back. You'll be fine.

Everyone has to start somewhere. Either do it hands on, or do it from behind a book, just do it.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

HEY BIG BRI--- if you read all my posts you will see that given that he has no idea on what to charge i gave him a simple guide to estimating, based on the fact the ho is supplying everything except labor..So in trying to find this out and fiquring hes not jumping into this w/out having any experience at all, he could if all else fails was stuck on finding out a price based on how many men, how many days it would take to complete... that he could use his per day salary(plus his markup)from his old employer..So if he was making for expample 200 per day w/ his old boss then he could charge to complete in 4 days @ 3men =$2400.00(labor only) plus his markup which would take into consideration his operating costs and profit....oh by the way brian have re-invented the wheel on how to charge for labor???


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

oh yeah brian its not my responsibility to factoring in all his other costs for operating a business, he is trying to fiqure out how much in labor it will cost to complete project, this is paint talk and if you want to give him a free seminar on how to run his business then that will probably help him Out Of The Bucket!!!!


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*estimate*

I have done exterior painting but not on my own my idea was about 1750 I have not ever priced a exterior job myself. I know what I need to make to survive. I am not looking to get rich...YET... I am looking to provide great service at a good price to get my name out.

decks are all ground level so that makes things alot easier

this is estimating 7-8 days work for 1 person. 

As far as new copntsruction... I have done many jobs working in interior painting. THis is my first one on my own... I am getting paid the same as any othe rpinter would on this job. I have painted for years for my father seing he is a contractor. The new construction I am doing is for him there is no rush at all to get it done that is why he is letting me do it.. He knows it will be a learning experiance and it will take me a while.

I am not looking to get rich I am looking to learn more and more everyday

thanks for the help i am just looking poimters i have done for years just not on my own. 

I am doing anything that is oevr my head... I only take the jobs that I knwo I can handle and learn on


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dincao said:


> oh yeah brian its not my responsibility to factoring in all his other costs for operating a business, he is trying to fiqure out how much in labor it will cost to complete project, this is paint talk and if you want to give him a free seminar on how to run his business then that will probably help him Out Of The Bucket!!!!


If you would like to keep painting out of a 1986 station wagon and only worried about making a days pay then go for it. Dont worry about insurance or the next job. I think this website is a great tool for "Painting Contractors" to learn more about the trade. I can not even begin to tell you how many times I had wished I had a colleage to bounce ideas off of or ask questions to...thats what this site is. I think the both of you should go back and read some of Brian's posts....you just might learn a thing or two.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

thepainterr4you said:


> I have done exterior painting but not on my own my idea was about 1750 I have not ever priced a exterior job myself. I know what I need to make to survive. I am not looking to get rich...YET... I am looking to provide great service at a good price to get my name out.
> 
> decks are all ground level so that makes things alot easier
> 
> ...


You really need to figure out what your daily rate will be, not what a painting contractor would pay you as an employee but as the contractor. You probably have no or limited overhead and thats great. You shouldnt charge an arm and a leg but you should make some decent money. Look at it as a stepping stone for you to build up some money to start a "company". After a few of these and if you are smart with your money you might want to stick with the trade. Most likely this is how all of us here got started.... doing side jobs until they turned into our full time jobs. Good luck.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

dincao said:


> HEY BIG BRI--- if you read all my posts you will see that given that he has no idea on what to charge i gave him a simple guide to estimating, based on the fact the ho is supplying everything except labor..So in trying to find this out and fiquring hes not jumping into this w/out having any experience at all, he could if all else fails was stuck on finding out a price based on how many men, how many days it would take to complete... that he could use his per day salary(plus his markup)from his old employer..So if he was making for expample 200 per day w/ his old boss then he could charge to complete in 4 days @ 3men =$2400.00(labor only) plus his markup which would take into consideration his operating costs and profit....oh by the way brian have re-invented the wheel on how to charge for labor???


Dincao,

I’m not going to read all of your posts in order to respond to one particular post. That would be irrelevant and a complete waste of my time.

You provided advice that I think is flawed. Basing his price on anyone’s numbers other than his own is a sure fire plan for failure. He may do okay on a job or two, but in the long run that method doesn’t work. The numbers you use in your example are meaningless, since you know nothing about his past salary or his expenses.

But the real issue is that someone without experience estimating and pricing a job is trying to do so. He is looking for a magic pill that doesn’t exist. If you think it does, you are as confused as he is.




dincao said:


> oh yeah brian its not my responsibility to factoring in all his other costs for operating a business, he is trying to fiqure out how much in labor it will cost to complete project, this is paint talk and if you want to give him a free seminar on how to run his business then that will probably help him Out Of The Bucket!!!!


I agree that it isn’t your responsibility. But you are responsible for what you write, and when you give bad advice, you must accept responsibility for that.

To tell someone to base their price on what they were paid as an employee is naïve at best.

It sounds like you have a bone to pick with me. That’s fine, but you will have to get in line. And if you do, then get it out and don't beat around the bush.

Big Bri


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*thanks*

I understand that I need to figuire my dailey rates

I only looking to make 200 a day for know I do not need more bit there are certain jobs that I do make more

I have very low personel overhead and buisness for know I understand this will change but I am using this year to lear

MY biggest goal now is to get the jobs I am tracking expense and time. TO see what I can expect. 

I learn more and morre on every job


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Also IMO if the homeowner is going to supply all the materials you haven't said what kind of paint or if you know. Is it going to cover worth a darn?
Also if you make a markup on your materials you are loosing that, so are you going to ad that to your bid?

I've walked away from a job where a customer wanted a labor only bid and wouldn't tell me what kind of paint they were gona use, mainly it was going to be whatever was on sale that week.

Be careful, and good luck. 

Read all the previous posts you can. it will be to your benefit.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

listen up guys>>>stop being so obtuse!!!! this thread was based on pricing on labor only, he is a one man crew @ this present time and i would imagine his operating costs are not that high, so if he has ins. for himself its costing him about 1,300 a year for a decent policy, he doesnt need to carry workers comp because he has no crew right now,so why do we need to become so in depth about how to run a 1 man paint show...Let him get his feet wet first before we pull him out of the bucket, he wasnt asking about how to market, how to run a business he's asking how to Price a labor only job...i've been in business for 17yrs and if i want to learn about how to run my business i'm sure i'll ask if there is a need>>but ty anyway!!!


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> I understand that I need to figuire my dailey rates
> 
> I only looking to make 200 a day for know I do not need more bit there are certain jobs that I do make more
> 
> ...


You probably have a lot more overhead than you think. For example:
Do you have equipment? If so, then depreciation of that equipment is overhead.
Do you drive a vehicle? If so, wear and tear and depreciation is overhead.
Do you do any type of advertising? If so, it's overhead. If not, you won't be in business long.
Do you draw a salary as the owner? If so, it is overhead.
Do you use any office supplies? If so, it is overhead.
Who does your books? If so, it is overhead. 

I could go on, but hopefully you get the idea. There is a lot more in pricing a job than just what you want to make each day. That may work for a short time, but it will kill you in the long term. You will find all kinds of expenses you didn't realize you had.

Been there, done that.

Brian Phillips


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*supplies*

He wioll be providing the supplies and I am sure they will be good quality seing his father owns the biggest contractor supply lumber yard in the state

he is giving me the job seing he knows I am trying to learn my times and pricing he knows I do great work and it might take me longer than I intially say.. taht is what ;learning is about


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

dincao said:


> listen up guys>>>stop being so obtuse!!!! this thread was based on pricing on labor only, he is a one man crew @ this present time and i would imagine his operating costs are not that high, so if he has ins. for himself its costing him about 1,300 a year for a decent policy, he doesnt need to carry workers comp because he has no crew right now,so why do we need to become so in depth about how to run a 1 man paint show...Let him get his feet wet first before we pull him out of the bucket, he wasnt asking about how to market, how to run a business he's asking how to Price a labor only job...i've been in business for 17yrs and if i want to learn about how to run my business i'm sure i'll ask if there is a need>>but ty anyway!!!


You can get your feet wet stepping into a puddle. You can also get them wet stepping into the deep end of a swimming pool. But you get a lot more wet in the latter case.

You are imaging what his expenses are. Based on an earlier response to me, you must have a very vivid imagination. I suggest that if you are going to offer advice, you base it on the facts and not your imagination.

Big Bri


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Bidding a job like this being it your first time, there is the possibility that you may not make as much as you were hoping, or it may take longer than you were initially hoping as well. Of course you goal is to make it as accurate as possible so you are making good money while it takes the amount of time you alloted yourself. But I'll tell you right now, you won't be exact, especially on your first estimate. Heck, it took me a couple of times just to even ballpark it. If you are aware of that, then good because you won't let yourself down in the long run. 

When I did exterior stucco jobs before, I figured out how many sq. ft. I could roll/spray in 10 minutes. I did this on my home. So say you could roll 50ft2 in 10 minutes, that means in theory you should be able to roll/spray 300ft2 in an hour. If you are painting one side of a home that is 3000ft2, you should be able to do it in 10 hours according to your calculations. This is purely an example but if you can somewhat apply your own numbers, this gives you a basis to work off of. Of course you must in include prep time, pressure washing, overhead, etc.,


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dincao said:


> listen up guys>>>stop being so obtuse!!!! this thread was based on pricing on labor only, he is a one man crew @ this present time and i would imagine his operating costs are not that high, so if he has ins. for himself its costing him about 1,300 a year for a decent policy, he doesnt need to carry workers comp because he has no crew right now,so why do we need to become so in depth about how to run a 1 man paint show...Let him get his feet wet first before we pull him out of the bucket, he wasnt asking about how to market, how to run a business he's asking how to Price a labor only job...i've been in business for 17yrs and if i want to learn about how to run my business i'm sure i'll ask if there is a need>>but ty anyway!!!


......ummm around here you need comp even if you are a one man show....


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> When I did exterior stucco jobs before, I figured out how many sq. ft. I could roll/spray in 10 minutes. I did this on my home. So say you could roll 50ft2 in 10 minutes, that means in theory you should be able to roll/spray 300ft2 in an hour.


This is great advice, and this is how to estimate. Know how long it takes to do each task on the job. Identify each step and how long it takes to do each step.

Brian Phillips


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

So brian everybody else that has posted there pricing for this job is imaging what his expenses are....or are they trying to give him an idea of what to charge...you are being OBTUSE..AND BY THE WAY HE HAS TOLD YOU WHAT HIS EXPENSES ARE AND WHAT HE WANTS TO MAKE, BUT YOU KEEP TELLING HIM NO THERE NOT, SO YOU TO MUST BE IMAGING WHAT HIS EXPENSES ARE.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

dincao said:


> when you go out to price a job you really need to start thinking how many days plus men its going to take you to complete..start with prep=3 men 3 days to scrape, sand,and pressure wash..fiqure how much you bill out per day per man plus profit and you have your pricing for prep... there is no way for me to tell you how long its going to take your crew to complete...there is no set pricing because each residental repaint is different...If you are new to painting exteriors then this is the easiest way to price...the same goes for painting the body, trim, decks, fiqure how many men, days, plus profit and you have your price... there will be a learning curve the first couple jobs that you do but you will then be able to find out your production rates so you can charge next time..another reason that there is no set pricing is because i have no ideaif you are power sanding, just scraping and hand sand, painting by brush, roller or spraying, how many coats...So my advice is to fiqure out your day rate and give price...


 
SO THATS EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD HIM BUT SINCE ITS YOUR BUDDY ITS GOOD ADVICE RIGHT BRI....YOU'RE OBTUSE AND SHOULD LEARN TO READ


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Chill out dude, why don't we just focus on giving thepainter4you some constructive advice here. After all, we all come here for help, or advice, or just to chat with fellow business owners in a friendly manner. No need to go postal on each other.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I think this website is a great tool for "Painting Contractors" to learn more about the trade. I can not even begin to tell you how many times I had wished I had a colleage to bounce ideas off of or ask questions to...thats what this site is. I think the both of you should go back and read some of Brian's posts....you just might learn a thing or two.


I couldn't agree more. This site is an amazing resource. I hope we aren't driving folks away with our tone in here lately though. It seems as if someone doesn't fit into a certain mold, that they are amatuers or doomed to fail. Not everyone here is a painting contractor and not everyone here is interested in being coached through the ins and outs of their business plan. It's true that I am no longer painting full time in the trade, but if I was to come in here as a newbie, I might be a bit turned off by the way new guys are getting ripped at. I hope we can all remember that we all had to start somewhere and when you are new, you are also fragile and looking to make something of yourself, sometimes only needed a gentle nudge. 

It's nice that everyone is trying to help newcomers avoid a lot of unneccesary mistakes and such, but sometimes we get blind to the fact that no matter what we say in here, there is always a place for learning from mistakes. We all have a lot to learn guys. I hope we can all take a step back and realize that we are not here to try and recruit our way of thinking on others. We are here to be friends and help each other.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

dincao said:


> SO THATS EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD HIM BUT SINCE ITS YOUR BUDDY ITS GOOD ADVICE RIGHT BRI....YOU'RE OBTUSE AND SHOULD LEARN TO READ


I'm not sure who you are referring to as my "buddy". I'm also not sure why you insist on shouting or calling me names. I'm even less certain why you suggest that I learn how to read, as I think it is fairly obvious that I have a decent command of the English language.

It is obvious that you have a real problem with me. It's also obvious that you don't want to deal with it, since you insist on taking up bandwidth yelling at me in public.

I'm done discussing this with you in public. If you want to discuss it further, you know where to find me.

Big Bri


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Brian what are you talking about??? you're in houston and i'm in ny so where you want to meet!!!! who do you think i am ??? what dont i want to deal with, there you go imaging you know who i am!!! you must be right all the time


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

dincao said:


> Brian what are you talking about??? you're in houston and i'm in ny so where you want to meet!!!! who do you think i am ??? what dont i want to deal with, there you go imaging you know who i am!!! you must be right all the time


I meant PM if you want to discuss this further. Don't be so obtuse.

Brian Phillips


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> Chill out dude, why don't we just focus on giving thepainter4you some constructive advice here. After all, we all come here for help, or advice, or just to chat with fellow business owners in a friendly manner. No need to go postal on each other.


 
Exactly!

Everybody has to start somewhere. The man is here for help. If you know everything, then why are you here? 
There are low ballers in every trade. You are not going to get rid of them.

Some of you have been doing this for a long times. But to me, you sound very insecure in your own shoes. If you know you are good, know your market, there is not thing to worry a bout.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Listen guys, the name of this thread is "Exterior Pricing". Not "Come here and yell at each other". If I had posted a thread seeking help, I would only hope some of the great members registered in this forum could answer to my call for advice and not bicker at each other as a result. I say no more finger pointing and get back to helping out Painter4you here.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich

To an extent you make a good point. We should be offering helpful advice to newbies, but come on (and not necessarily in reference to Painterr4u), lately there have been some pretty sad first time posts coming through here that need alot more advice than we could collectively even begin to offer. There are people who are trying to be "in business" who cant even figure out how to execute the paint job, much less make a business out of it. Some of these people need to be re-routed to Chipsters new DIY room. Sorry, but true. There are "painters" out there who give our profession a bad name, and some of them end up here.

And as to the criticisms of Brian, there are many of us out here with legitimate business models in place who execute paint jobs every week of the year and greatly appreciate the opportunity to discuss ways to improve our businesses. If anyone doesnt want to hear about it, then stay out of threads that involve business, sales and marketing.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

Between 2500 and 5000.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> There are "painters" out there who give our profession a bad name, and some of them end up here.
> 
> .


When i came to this site, I was told about myself and the way I do my pricing. I felt like these guys weren't here to help me, they just wanted to put me down. I was wrong, they made me open my eyes to a new way of pricing. I didn't run away, I stayed and learned from these guys. I took my lumps and moved forward in a positive way. I can honestly tell you that my prices have gone up. I remember sending pms to thank the guys who tore me a new ass.For the "painters" out there who give our profession a bad name that end up here......Take your lumps like everybody and learn or get the hell out cause we don't want you here. With that being said, i think this site will continue to grow with the proper people in place.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TH

I wasnt around back in those days, and I wouldn't have guessed that that was your history. You got it together fast thanks to these guys. Not only that, you are our human search engine and probably know this place better than anyone now.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> TH
> 
> I wasnt around back in those days, and I wouldn't have guessed that that was your history. You got it together fast thanks to these guys. Not only that, you are our human search engine and probably know this place better than anyone now.


V, my prices worked for me and just needed a tune up. I was making money 6 months ago and with the adjustment, I am making more.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*ok*

so i guess it is not teh time to ask what is cutting?

no really I do apprceiate the help and understand where everyone is coming from...

if you are involved in threads the new guy is always getting picked on...

the main thing is that my clients arer happy and i learn more every day

again thank you all for the advice


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> so i guess it is not teh time to ask what is cutting?


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Uh oh...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> Brian what are you talking about??? you're in houston and i'm in ny so where you want to meet!!!! who do you think i am ??? what dont i want to deal with, there you go imaging you know who i am!!! you must be right all the time


Brother, I think you need to have a little more respect around here. This isn't the type of sh*t we want to see. Be a man, not a punk. Nobody needs to be a tuff guy, relax brother, enjoy the site for what it is.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

dincao said:


> Brian what are you talking about??? you're in houston and i'm in ny so where you want to meet!!!! who do you think i am ??? what dont i want to deal with, there you go imaging you know who i am!!! you must be right all the time


 
dincao, _Simmer down now!_

Hey, I have to admitted though, the "Who do you think I am!" and the " You know who I am!" is pretty funny.:laughing: :lol: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Brian said:


> I'm not sure who you are referring to as my "buddy". I'm also not sure why you insist on shouting or calling me names. I'm even less certain why you suggest that I learn how to read, as I think it is fairly obvious that I have a decent command of the English language.
> 
> It is obvious that you have a real problem with me. It's also obvious that you don't want to deal with it, since you insist on taking up bandwidth yelling at me in public.
> 
> ...


After this i'm done with this post,to tmhag this is what the problem is here--you guys are bias to the older guys and do not judge things on a even scale---you wish to berate everybody that has there own opinion and does not follow suit w/ your advice this is the sh**t im talking about.. i will not have you or brian call me out and not defend myself!!! i am entitled to my own opinion i am not asking for your business advice, i have been in business for 17yrs and just like other people here if i need your help i will ask!!!So start having respect for other peoples posts and stop thinking theres only 1 way to do something because you guys are very narrow minded...


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

dincao said:


> SO THATS EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD HIM BUT SINCE ITS YOUR BUDDY ITS GOOD ADVICE RIGHT BRI....YOU'RE OBTUSE AND SHOULD LEARN TO READ


 
Dicao- Why are you acting so gauche today. Your tactless, unobservant, unfeeling, dim, slow, insensitive, imperceptive rant is boorish and should end.

Obtuse- please try to use another word used above.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> I have a job just need to give him a price I have no idea never priced an exterior job here is what it is
> 
> 1 side of home to be painted 40 deep 2 sories polus roof peek so about 3 stories...is chipping so will need a good scraping and power washing
> 
> ...


Only you know what price is good for you. Take some of the advice that was given to you from this thread and read thru the site. I'm sure you will find something that fits your needs.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> i am entitled to my own opinion..


Everybody has the right to have an opinion But, ya don't need to tear the house down giving it.


----------



## DreamScapes (Jun 10, 2009)

*off topic*

Ya'll get off topic real quick...
Even though this thread is dead I'd like to say that I'm bidding my second exterior and the first one I didn't make but minimum wage. I've never timed my self spraying, I just have a rough idea. It would be really nice to know that exactly. However even then there are variables like to twenty small bee nests and one giant bees nest. All the plants and trees and shrubs that are right against the house. The steep roof that my ladder won't reach over to hit third story walls. I'm going back and forth between buying ladder jacks or just hopping the ladder. Also I don't trust people and don't know any painters so I have to hire people who haven't necessarily painted before. So I have to add more time for them. I'd like to get an idea of expenses that go beyond the scope of tools, wear and tear, advertising, etc.. and where you can 'cut corners' for example I'm considering to buy tarps instead of drops. It seems that A lot of painting stuff is overpriced. Any ideas on improvising anything you use?

Last I'd like to say that it's a very empowering thing to be self employed. I appreciate places such as these where I can educate myself without paying some jerk for it. To hear the stories and opinions of (in this case) experienced painters is an invaluable resource. I thank you.

@Rich
you said 
"I might be a bit turned off by the way new guys are getting ripped at. I hope we can all remember that we all had to start somewhere and when you are new, you are also fragile and looking to make something of yourself, sometimes only needed a gentle nudge."

While this is true, and the arguments were annoying, I skipped through them and am finding the information I want. If someone shies away from a forum like this because someone is rippin on them, they probably aren't cut to run a business anyways. Don't get me wrong... I don't think it's justifiable and believe it to be counter productive but people are like that in life. If you don't know how to deal with people like that you'll get walked on or punched.
:blink:


----------

